# Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?



## wech888 (23. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Chris und bin neu hier im Forum.
Ich habe Fragen zum Thema Schwimmteich/ Koiteich und hoffe in diesem Forum auf Unterstützung   

Zum Thema:
Wir haben gerade neu gebaut und spielen mit dem Gedanken, uns mittelfristig einen Teich anzulegen.
Wie es der Zufall so will, haben meine Frau und ich unterschiedliche Ansichten in dieser Sache  
Meine Frau hätte gerne einen Pool /Schwimmteich, ich hätte gerne einen Koiteich. Nach langen ergebnislosen Diskussionen habe ich mir überlegt, ob sich sowas evtl kombinieren lässt.
Man könnte ja den Teich trennen(durch eine Wand, Mauer, o.ä.), so dass man auf einer Seite die Fische schwimmen lässt, und auf der anderen Seite meine Frau plantschen kann  


Was meint ihr dazu?
Ich hoffe ich mache mich nicht zu sehr zum Narren, da ich mir überhaupt nicht vorstellen kann, ob das generell möglich ist. :S 
Aber was spricht dagegen?


Anbei noch eine kleine Skizze, wie der Teich aussehen könnte (Die Maße sind frei gewählt, hiermit wollte ich nur das Konzept vorstellen)
Evtl könnte man an der Trennwand ja Scheiben einsetzen, dann könnten sich die Wasserbewohner gegenseitig bewundern, aber vermutlich gehe ich jetzt zu weit   


Zu den weiteren Fragen:
Ist solch eine Variante generell möglich?
Welche Filtertechnik würde zum Einsatz kommen?
Könnte man die Technik für beide Becken verwenden?
Wie sollte man die Bauweise ausführen?


Ich bedanke mich schon im Voraus führe eure Antworten und geht nicht zu hart mit mir ins Gericht :beten

Gruß Chris


----------



## Zacky (23. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*

Hallo Chris und Herzlich Willkommen. 

Die Idee ist gut und kann auch umgesetzt werden, etwas Technik muss auf jeden Fall sein und die Größe muss für alle Beteiligten  ausreichend sein. Hier hat "Coolniro" seinen Teich in der Art gebaut und wäre als Anregung und Lesestoff bestimmt was für Euch.

Den Rest der detaillierten Planung eurer Teichkombi kann man dann auf jeden Fall nochmal durchsprechen.


----------



## wech888 (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*

Hallo Zacky,

habe mir das gesamte Projekt von Coolniro im Detail angeschaut. Ein Wahnsinnsprojekt!!!
Ein riesen Kompliment an den Bauherr 

Habe mittlerweile erfahren, dass die Aufteilung zwischen Schwimm- und Pflanzenzone bei einem Schwimmteich bei 1/3 zu 2/3 liegen soll.

Hierfür haben wir aller Voraussicht nach nicht den benötigten Platz. Da weder ich auf die Koi´s, noc meine Frau auf den Schwimmbereich verzichten will  
Gibt es Alternativen? Evtl ein Biofilter (siehe Link)

Gruß Chris

http://www.naturpool-schwimmteich.de/artikel,6,a,29-Filter-im-Schwimmteich.htm


----------



## Zacky (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*

Hallo Chris.

Natürlich gibt es Alternativen...das hängt aber von Budget, der Zeit und dem Platz ab. Letztendlich brauchst Du für einen Koiteich auf jeden Fall einen passenden Filter. Das Wasser kann doch in einem Kreislauf bleiben --> so zum Beispiel: vom Koiteich in eine Schwerkraftfilteranlage --> dann zum Teil über einen kleinen voll-gepflanzten Bachlauf zurück in den Schwimmteich (welcher auch ein wenig bepflanzt sein sollte) --> und dann über eine Skimmerkante oder einen weiteren kleinen Bachlauf in den Koiteich (der auch ein wenig bepflanzt sein kann). Wenn Du 70% nach dem Filter wieder direkt in den Koiteich schickst, hast du noch 30% nach dem Filter für den Schwimmteich. Das lässt sich aus meiner Sicht recht einfach handhaben. Zum Winter schaltest Du dann den Schwimmteich samt seinen Bachläufen ab und bedienst nur den Koiteich...so kühlt nix weiter aus und deinen Fischen sollte es über den Winter gut gehen.


----------



## Digicat (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*

Servus Chris

Herzlich Willkommen

Ich plane/baue auch einen Koi-Schwimmteich ...

Will deine Gattin gerne mit den Koi schwimmen ?

Wenn ja, würde ich nur techn. einen Koiteich umsetzen ...

Besser geht es techn. nicht.

In einem Schwimmteich wird mMn. nicht so ein hoher Filteraufwand betrieben.

Und was für Koi gut ist, ist für uns auch gut.

Nur man muß es mögen mit den Fischen zu schwimmen und ihnen auch eine Fluchtmöglichkeit lassen.
Heißt der Teich sollte schon eine gewisse Größe haben.
Vorraussetzung ist auch das man sich sehr ruhig bewegt.
Keine Sprünge in den Teich, langsame Schwimmbewegungen ... einfach keine Hektik in den Teich bringen.

Ich denke wenn man das beherzigt funktionierts auch mit der Nachbarin ... eh ... mit den Koi ...


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*

Ich denke auch das das möglich ist in einem Koiteich der groß genug ist ein paar Runden zu Schwimmen.
Ich war im Sommer auch öfter mal zur Abkühlung drin und hab das ganze dann mit Reinigungsarbeiten verbunden.
Als ich dann wieder draußen war kamen die Fische gleich angeschwommen und haben nach Futter gebettelt, also nix von wegen verschreckt oder so, mehr neugierig was das gerade war.
Allerdings war das kein olympisches Schwimmen, mehr so ein dahingleiten.
Aber bei einer passenden Größe des Teiches sehe ich da kein Problem.
Oder täusch ich mich da?


----------



## wech888 (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Chris
> 
> Herzlich Willkommen
> 
> ...



Sie wird definitiv nicht zu den Fischen steigen 
Aber auch unsere Kinder möchte ich den Fischen nicht zumuten, Sprünge vom Rand oder das Planschen im Becken würde nicht ausbleiben und das wird zu viel für die Fische sein.

Evtl könnte man ja den Koiteich und Schwimmteich mit der Koiteich- Technik versorgen, dann könnte man auf den verhältnismäßig großen Pflanzenbereich verzichten, den wir vermutlich nicht zur Verfügung haben werden


----------



## Zacky (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*



wech888 schrieb:


> Evtl könnte man ja den Koiteich und Schwimmteich mit der Koiteich- Technik versorgen, dann könnte man auf den verhältnismäßig großen Pflanzenbereich verzichten, den wir vermutlich nicht zur Verfügung haben werden


 
 Das meinte ich damit. 

Wenn Du die Becken voneinander trennst, dass weder Fisch noch Mensch miteinander im Element "Wasser" aneinander geraten, ist das gar kein Problem. Durch die Kombination Schwimm- und zusätzlicher Koiteich, hast Du automatisch mehr Wasservolumen, was im Gesamten deutlich stabiler zu halten ist. Die Negativwerte werden in der Summe nicht so massiv im Verhältnis zueinander stehen. Wenn Du dann noch die eine oder andere Pflanzzone (Bachlauf, Filtergraben o.ä.) mit einplanst, sollte der Abbau von Schadstoffen auf das gesamte Konzept hin funktionieren. Ein Pflanzenbereich sollte auf jeden Fall vorhanden sein, wobei dann das Verhältnis im Schwimmteich vermutlich bei 20/80 liegen könnte. Auch im Koiteich sollten ein paar Pflanzen sein, die man schön in einer flachen Pflanzebene zu stehen hat.

Ich denke, da bekommen wir - sorry - bekommt ihr schon was Schönes hin. Was aber nicht sein sollte, dass jetzt das Gesamtvolumen von Koi- und Schwimmteich für die Besatzdichte als Grundlage genommen wird.  Der Platz für die einzelnen Koi ist ja trotz allem Volumen immer noch nicht da.


----------



## maarkus (25. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Schwimmteich und Koiteich kombinieren?*

Als ich im Teich war, um mich mal kurz abzukühlen und um nach dem Rechten zu sehen, haben mich die Goldfische in den Oberschenkel gezwickt  
Aber ne Trennung mit zum Beispiel einer Plexiglasscheibe ist doch auch sehr cool.


----------

